# High Levels of Prolactin has anyone experienced this too when TTC?



## SmithyHJ (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm a total newbie to this site so I hope that I get the terminology correct lol.

I'm 32 and myself and my fella (who is 33) have been TTC for 18 months with no success. Prior to this I was on the contraceptive pill microgynon for 13 years. I have been having 2 periods in a 28 day cycle for about 5 months now.

Anyhoo... We decided it was time to get ourselves checked over as we were having no joy and are desperate to become parents. So I went for my first set of blood tests last Monday. The test results have now come back saying that my prolactin levels are too high  and my results came in at 586 when my Dr says they should have been below 400-496. I had another test on Monday to compare the results and should be hearing any day now. She also requested that I have a spot progesterone test to see if I am ovulating etc but couldn't do a 19 or 21 day one as my second period occurs when I should normally be ovulating.

My Dr is going to call me with my results and compare them to my partners when his comes back (he had a SA test and blood tests last week) then she says she will refer us to a fertilty clinic at our local hospital...

My question is this though - Why state that she is going to send me to the local fertility clinic before she even knows the results of my 2nd prolactin test and has seen my boyfriends results  Does anyone have any experience of all this and have a suggestion as to why she may be sending me to the clinic rather than treating me "in house"? I'm so confused lol so any help would be massively appreciated!

Thanks for taking the time to read this  xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

This may not be any use to you but first time I had my prolactin tested it came back 1000!! Second time it came back at 350 which was still high but obviously not as extreme as my first test. Stress can alter this test, so if you were particularly stressed that day it may have affected the result.
Good luck xx


----------



## morasmum (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, your number is high but close to the borderline, i Had a 960 on my first test after months without a period. Don't worry because it is a very "simple" problem to solve most of the time. 

In my case, my RE had me re-test for macroprolactin (if + she would have prescribed metmorfin and that was it since it came negative, I had to have a MRI that confirmed a little adenoma on my pituitary gland that made my body think i was pregnant and needed the prolactin (which is actually pretty common ocurrence, people just never find out). So she put me on Bromocriptine since i was already TTC (if not they put you on Cabergoline) and I got my period back and normal levels of prolactin within 3 weeks. My first appointment was at the beginning of october and got my period on Nov 11. 

I am still under Bromocriptime and we will be checking my adenoma next summer, according to her the adenome dissapears after a couple of years of bromocriptine on 60% of people.

I hope this helps you.

GL


----------



## SmithyHJ (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies Isobel Snowdrop and MorasMum  

I called my Dr's today after she failed to call me as promised   And I was told that my prolactin seems to be in a normal range now but after the spot progesterone test has now come in as "too low"  I need to come back in to the surgery to discuss it with her.  I'm in 2 minds as to whether I should wait until my OH's tests are back before going.  Or chance it and see what she has to say?  I'm guessing she will just schedule in another progesterone test but then again with the twice a month bleeding I've absolutely no idea what she's likely to say this time round.

Has anyone any good links to read up on about low progesterone causes?  Obviously I'll check on here if there is anything but I wanted to thank you both first before wading through any other posts!

Sending you both love and luck whatever you are wishing for!

H xx


----------

